# Emisor FM para mp3



## el_palma (Feb 22, 2008)

Muchachos he visto algo muy nuevo para mi, hace poco le vi un gadget a un compañero de estudio tenia una memoria mp3 y a la memoria por la salida de sonido (audifono), le tenia conectado un transmisor FM, al estar conectado hacia que transmitiera a una frecuencia no usada por alguna radio estacion, y la musica que reproducia el mp3 se podia escuchar en su grabadora cuando sintonizaba la señal transmitida por el emisor FM podrian mostrarme algunos planos de como hacerlo gracias


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 23, 2008)

coge el destacado....y le haces unos apañitos.


----------



## el_palma (Feb 23, 2008)

perdon como asi unos apañitos?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí.
http://www.techlib.com/Karen/radio.htm#FM Transmitter

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 24, 2008)

en vez de mic le pones una clavija ..lq quitas la resistencia que establece la polarizacion de el mic (el tachado (foto))y ...creo que le tienes que cambiar el condensador de 10 uF (C1) por uno de 220 uF..me parece...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Asi es josé... Se tiene que aumentar el valor del condensador de acople! Recuerden que al conectar su iPod o mp3, coloquenlo en un volumen intermedio para que no distorcione el sonido! 8)


----------



## el_palma (Feb 24, 2008)

amigos no entiendo esto al comienzo del ciercuito > que dice L y R que es nunca habia visto ese simbolo


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2008)

L: Inductancia, bobina...
R: Resistencia...


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 24, 2008)

Creo que se refiere al L y R que aparecen en el circuito del link que pasaron.

Eso quiere decir Left y Right porque por el transmisor es estereo, o sea que toma 2 señales de entrada.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2008)

keith_emerson dijo:
			
		

> por el transmisor es estereo



El transmisor NO es estereo: La señal esterio se convierte en mono! Para eso estan los preset, para regular el balance en la entrda de los dos canales!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola el_palma

Si te refieres al link que te puse, como lo dijo keith_emerson son la señales de audio de los canales derecho (R) e izquierdo (L). Este circuito es para transmitir FM en estéreo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Reitero! La entrada es stereo y la salida es mono! Lean el titulo para que se cercioren! Ademas ese transmisor es demasiado sencillo para ser stereo!


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2008)

Para que sea estero se debe multiplexar la señal de alguna manera lo cual el transmisor no tiene, lo que tiene a la entrada es un sumador de señales L + R 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola.
Uds., se están refiriendo al primer circuito FM, acontinuación de este circuito está la versión FM en estéreo, con multiplexor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola.
Miren esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 4, 2008)

Quisas te sirva este de josepino es facil de construir y tiene un buen alcance 

 suerte


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 8, 2008)

ahh ya pero la clavija de los audifonos tiene tres cables y en el pcb aparecen dos entradas como hago para conectar los correctos saludos


----------



## cesartm (Oct 13, 2009)

Presisamente, ya cansado de gastar en autoestereos y me los roben, deje el que viene de fabrica de mi Trokotota, por un tiempo hasta que encontre este sensillo aparato lector de memorias flash usb, donde el contenido ya sea archivos mp3, mp4, wma, de esta ultima los lee y los emite en una frecuencia de tu fm que este vacia, es un aparato simple conectado a la toma de 12vdc de tu tablero y programas el canal en el cual quieres que se reprodusca, es aceptable el sonido mas se oye estatica, seguramente del generador de mi vehiculo, como puedo eliminar este problema? tengo que aterrizar mi aparato?

O como hacer tu propio emisor fm lector via usb?


----------



## nachoett (Feb 25, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:


> en vez de mic le pones una clavija ..lq quitas la resistencia que establece la polarizacion de el mic (el tachado (foto))y ...creo que le tienes que cambiar el condensador de 10 uF (C1) por uno de 220 uF..me parece...



Hola, tengo una duda para, he visto este emisor: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/012/index.html

lo que quiero es poder conectarlo al celular o mp3. creo yo que lo que deberia hacer es quitar la resistencia de 22k de la izquierda que le da la polarizacion al microfono, y aunmentar el capacitor 223pF que se conecta entre la resistencia y el microfono. mi problema es que no tengo idea a cuanto debe ser.

Si no es mucha molestia me gustaria que me dijeran cuanto es el nuevo valor de el capacitor y como se llego al resultado gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

nachoett dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda para, he visto este emisor: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/012/index.html
> 
> lo que quiero es poder conectarlo al celular o mp3. creo yo que lo que deberia hacer es quitar la resistencia de 22k de la izquierda que le da la polarizacion al microfono, y aunmentar el capacitor 223pF que se conecta entre la resistencia y el microfono. mi problema es que no tengo idea a cuanto debe ser.
> 
> Si no es mucha molestia me gustaria que me dijeran cuanto es el nuevo valor de el capacitor y como se llego al resultado gracias


Mira este pequeño cambio


Si queres usar todo el volumen del reproductor,tendras que poner unas resistencias a la entrada,ese circuito de resistencias esta aca en el foro


----------



## jkogg (Feb 26, 2012)

Construir un apartito de esos como reto personal puede ser eso un buen reto, pero si no quieres complicarte la vida lo puedes conseguir, pore ejemplo en Mexico por menos de 85 pesos, que seria mucho menos de lo que gastarias si intentaras construirlo, claro que lo aprendido nadie te lo quita...


----------



## nachoett (Feb 29, 2012)

The Master dijo:


> Mira este pequeño cambio
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68082
> Si queres usar todo el volumen del reproductor,tendras que poner unas resistencias a la entrada,ese circuito de resistencias esta aca en el foro



Hola The Master, tengo una duda por si me la puedes resolver, en el circuito de antes, hay que poner una bobina de 1uH. En la pagina te pasé, dice que esta se crea con 5 vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado, pero lo que no dice es de que diametro es el alambre y cual es el diametro de la bobina.
Por esta razon decidi comprar una inductancia de este valor.
Ahora, mis preguntas son estas, servirá esta inductancia? si no sirve me podrias decir si tienes idea que alambre necesito y de que diametro es la bobina? Gracias


----------

